# Site bei Google anmelden, aber wie?



## A-lux (23. Januar 2005)

Hi,


mal eine Frage zu Google - wie läuft dass eigentlich wenn ich ne Website bei denen anmelde? Bezahlt man dafür oder nicht, und vor allem wie.
Den Link dazu hab ich auf der Googlesite entdeckt und denen meine Daten geschickt : die Keywords in der Programmierung, oder?
Leider ist die Site nicht über die besagte Suchmaschine zu finden.
Habt ihr Erfahrung damit?
Gruß,
Kent


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Januar 2005)

Die Anmeldung ist gratis.... Domain angeben, fertig. Der Rest läuft von alleine... es kann allerdings etwas dauern, bis Google das erste mal hereinschaut.


----------



## DrSoong (24. Januar 2005)

Normalerweise brauchst du dich nicht mal anmelden, der Robot von Google registriert die Seite bei einem Durchlauf auch so (war zumindest bei mir so). Soweit ich weiß, kommt der Google-Robot alle 2-4 Wochen mal durch, es könnte also ein bißchen dauern, bis deine Seite im Verzeichnis zu finden ist.


Der Doc!


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Januar 2005)

Google kann aber nur vorbeikommen, wenn er weiss, wo er hin soll

Wenn sich auf keiner der Seiten in Google's DB ein Link zu dir befindet, kann Google auch nicht vorbeischauen.


----------

